# Come see!



## Chico (Oct 8, 2007)

We posted a video link at youtube.




I finally get to share my wonderful boys. Click on the link below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y23VeDQDOs8

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW~~ the brown one sure puts on a good show. I loved it when he came running down the path and thru the barn. The spotted one is a cutie and full of himself too. But, the poor kid having to do all the running...I was worn out just watching him! CUTE video. Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

I watched and enjoyed every single second ~ how cute!! :aktion033: They are really energetic boys ~ adorable!!



: Thank you for sharing your cuties


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL... I'll have to upload this when I go to sleep



:

I am on dial-up and a video over 3 min.... takes like ...3 hrs ???



:

well not really... but it seems like it





HEY ! Chico ...did you hear about this BIG wind storm we are suppose to get





It is calm here tonight ...maybe the calm before the storm ??


----------



## Chico (Oct 8, 2007)

The brown boy is Mac. The spotted P.J.



Aren't they cute?! I love them to pieces.



:

My son loves to play with the donkeys. Believe me, he has the energy! The boys always like to play but they don't always run around like this. Maybe a good thing huh? :bgrin

Yep on the wind storm. I hope it's not like last year. :no:

Thanks for sharing with me. :aktion033:

Chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 9, 2007)

oh i loved it when Mac came out of the barn kicking and bucking about halfway through... and the way PJ chases your son with his ears back but when you son turns around to look at him "pop" up they come so he looks friendly :aktion033: :aktion033:

my husband bought me a video camera and i haven't figured it out yet. this gives me great incentive!!


----------



## julieb (Oct 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]How fun thanks for sharing..pj looks like he fits the in your pocket donkey



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 9, 2007)

What fun watching that



:

I just love it when they kick their heels hooves up.

I bet your son does like playing with them ....they like playing with him



:


----------



## Chico (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and being so sweet with your comments. I've wanted to share my boys for t he longest time and now I have.

julieb, We try not to feed the boys treats too often, but P.J. and Mac have learned that the boy child almost always has something to eat in his pocket. :bgrin

painted promise, Your favorite part is mine too!

chico


----------

